# Winter Olympics



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

IF you were given an all expense paid trip to the winter Olympics in Russia, would you accept?

I would not.

1. Security looks to be a nightmare.
2. Olympics are no longer fun - too much politics. And on TV too many human interest stories.
3. What! Leave my preps behind? A long way to get home if the shtf.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its too easy for me - I don't care for winter sports. I watch 2 things - a pro baseball game and a pro football game; and nothing else interests me sports wise.

But I would add that being without your preps is a big nightmarish; did that in Ireland in October and the lack of a firearm bugged me a good deal. I was able
to pack some decent preps but defenses were seriously lacking.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would not. Winter sports are not my thing either. I used to be a HUGE college football (mainly SEC) fan but have even gotten away from that in the past few years. Plus, like stated before. You would be a long way from home if something were to happen. Not that I would not take any trips due to worrying about SHTF. It would sure be rough to be on another continent if something were to happen though.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Not interested in the Olympics and never have been. And being from SW Florida it is just too damn cold in Russia.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Aw come on folks Obama needs more American presence to support his gay pride agenda.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I am kind of surprised he doesn't replace our flag with his rainbow flag



retired guard said:


> Aw come on folks Obama needs more American presence to support his gay pride agenda.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really care about the Olympics but I would really like to see Russia.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

i wouldn't go if it was on the other end of town, and i had tickets sitting on my kitchen table.

i really do like the winter olympics, the sports involved, i love to watch it on tv.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They won't let me take my guns.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If the money availed me I would likely take a northern passage cruise with a stop in St. Petersberg - I understand their archecture is amazing and yes I'd like to see that.



Meangreen said:


> I don't really care about the Olympics but I would really like to see Russia.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

No they won't. It'll be a "gun free zone" which means its dangerous as all get out.



Denton said:


> They won't let me take my guns.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Meangreen, you know you'd get the special tour if you went...I hear Lefornvo is very nice this time of year!

Besides, they've got the biatholon, which is pretty good shooting sports! 

And if the SHTF, I'm not crazy about vodka and I'd be in the land of the Kalashikov! Preppers paradise...spring would only be months away!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Russia.. In the winter. Not for me. Been there, done that. It sucked.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not support the Olympics in anyway so I would not go no madder what.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

But think about the global warming, they say they're having to make snow to be able to put them on...might be nice and toasty...specially if the N. Koreans are involved.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Being from Canada I would be obligated to go. The chance to watch Olympic hockey would be too great. The terrorists can eat sh*t!


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Also, tonight in Winnipeg it will be -50 C with windchill. Sochi would be like a sunny beach


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

littleblackdevil said:


> Being from Canada I would be obligated to go. The chance to watch Olympic hockey would be too great. The terrorists can eat sh*t!


I hear you. littleblackdevil. Hope y'all are enjoying the Thrashers...er...your Jets, after we couldn't support them in Atlanta. Hockey is one helluva great sport.

How far are you to Lake of The Woods? I was fortunate enough to fish Lake of The Woods out of Sioux Narrows Ontario three years in a row (all in late summer) and what a great fishing lake. I flew Delta/NW into International Falls, MN but looked at flying into Winnipeg. If memory serves it was a nice long ride. Anyway, the best Walleye, Pike and Muskie fishin' this Southern Boy ever experienced...Used leeches as bait which are typically not used in the south. Would love to make it to Lake of the Woods again.

PS-We hit +50 degrees F today in the SE US.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost the team. I know how that feels. I have spent a small fortune going to the games and supporting them.

Lake of the woods is a couple hours drive. You're right the fishing is great there but the best is in Northern Manitoba. Untouched lakes and copious fish. Unreal


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Great to hear from a Thrasher fan!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> How far are you to Lake of The Woods? I was fortunate enough to fish Lake of The Woods out of Sioux Narrows Ontario three years in a row (all in late summer) and what a great fishing lake. I flew Delta/NW into International Falls, MN but looked at flying into Winnipeg. If memory serves it was a nice long ride. Anyway, the best Walleye, Pike and Muskie fishin' this Southern Boy ever experienced...Used leeches as bait which are typically not used in the south. Would love to make it to Lake of the Woods again.


Lake of the Woods is freakin' awesome! I grew up fishing that lake both in the summer and the winter. The only problem was at the time the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources and the Ontario equivalent were in the middle of a pissing match. So the Ontario game wardens would harass us even though we were fishing American waters. I assume the MN game wardens did the same to the Toques.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Inor said:


> Lake of the Woods is freakin' awesome! I grew up fishing that lake both in the summer and the winter. The only problem was at the time the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources and the Ontario equivalent were in the middle of a pissing match. So the Ontario game wardens would harass us even though we were fishing American waters. I assume the MN game wardens did the same to the Toques.


"toques" is a great nickname


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Slippy said:


> PS-We hit +50 degrees F today in the SE US.


That is crazy! Well enjoy it brother. I'll cheers to that


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We're not not much warmer than you. They are calling for windchills around -35F this evening. I really do wish that global warming they have been promising us for the last 20 years would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Well stay warm and make sure your cold weather preps are in order. If the heat went out it would be rough.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

littleblackdevil said:


> Well stay warm and make sure your cold weather preps are in order. If the heat went out it would be rough.


Same to you too Sir.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nope won't go

reasons, in no real order

can't speak Russian (and don't want to)
too bloody cold (come visit Queensland this time of year, some areas get past 40 degrees C)
no interest in snow sports (only watch the union, go ALL BLACKS) 
If I did go, I wouldn't leave the local bar anyway (can't get arrested for being in the wrong place) so no point going when there are plenty of bars here


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> IF you were given an all expense paid trip to the winter Olympics in Russia, would you accept?
> 
> I would not.
> 
> ...


Im not even watching them this years..I agree 100% With all 3 reasons especially number 2


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like a lot of the winter sports, but I don't have any desire to be in Russia, Don't have any need to be searched at the airport, (multiple airports multiple times) and I don't want to charter an international flight into Russia. I could charter a flight to anywhere in the USA and carry my guns with me on the plane but as soon as you land in a foreign country you have to leave the weapons behind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

littleblackdevil said:


> Great to hear from a Thrasher fan!


We've adopted the Predators since.

Stay warm and keep your glove hand up!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd take the tickets and send them to Obummer to use.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

First change the airline tickets to one way.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, the Olypmics are not what they are suppose to be any more. It's all about people paying to be good at a sport. They can spin it any way they want but they are all paid to play their given sport. Don't get me wrong they are good, but it's not how it started and what I thought it was suppose to mean. They start as little kids and it is a life for them. I will watch but it mean so little any more.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have no interest in organized sports other than girls college volleyball. Love that sport.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Make that beach volleyball and it would make two of us!


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Slippy said:


> We've adopted the Predators since.
> 
> Stay warm and keep your glove hand up!


Nashville is a great organization. Hopefully Rinne is back soon. (for both you and my hockey pool)


----------

